# Anyone on here use Archoil products?



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Please understand, I'm not into 'snake oil' products. I do use Powerservice Winer additive in my 3 diesels as well as Bio Kleen biocide because I've had the rather unpleasant (and costly) experience with algae growth in the fuel system of of 7.3 Ford diesel pickup that cost me almost 1 grand in parts replacement and quite a bit of time because I did all the grunt work myself. That made me a believer in using biocide in my diesel.

However, I've been using Archoil AR 6100 additive in my Powerstroke and in both my tractors for quite a while and last year I had to replace the under valve cover(s) wiring harnesses that control the high pressure fuel injectors as well as the glo plugs.

I was quite amazed at how clean and deposit free the valve decks were as well as the outside of the injectors. You could read the catalog numbers on the injectors and plainly see the paint marks that were put on at the factory plus the underside of the valve covers were totally free of any deposits or sludge. In fact I just wiped them off with a clean shop towel and put them back on.

I notice a difference in how the motor starts too. it's very smooth and no clatter at all so I guess the Archoil 'Powerstroke additive does what they claim it does.

Been using it in the Kubota's too. When the open station went in for a tune up, I was there when Dennis pulled the valve cover and just like the Powerstroke, the valve deck was completely free of any deposits and the inside of the valve cover was clean as well and that is at 6000 meter hours.

it's not cheap but it appears to work as advertised.

Anyone else using Archoil products on here? I'm interested in your results, pro or con..


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Kind of surprised I got no comments so far....lol


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think Archoil is something we folks up here don't see much of. I use a products that I can find at places I usually frequent, but I think I may look into this product and perhaps see where I can get it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You can buy direct from them and I believe they ship to Canada too. it's on Amazon as well but I like dealing direct with the manufacturer. I'm 100% sold on the oil additive (engine), don't believe it would be at all good in a gearbox, especially one with a wet PTO clutch or travelling clutch like I have. it's slippery.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Archoil does have a cult following with the diesel pickup and classic car folks. I’ve never been big on oil treatment…. But do run fuel additive from the big box store in storage tanks. B


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not sure about the 'cult' following but it does work in my 97 7.3 diesel quite well and it both my Kubota's keeping the engines clean inside. Only thing I use in my bulk diesel tank is a biocide. Been down the algae road before. Don't want to travel that again. I do add Powerservice Winter additive to the individual tractor tanks to prevent jelling. Not the truck, it sleeps all winter.

The 6100 additive works, I proved that to myself when I pulled the valve covers on the 7.3 to replace the injector and glo plug harness. It was spotless inside. Just like the motor had 0 miles on it.

Not really big into 'snake oil' either. Some people live or die with bottled additives.

I use Marine Stabil in my gasoline. E-gas has a bad habit of turning into e-goo.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I have not ever used Archoil but I have been using Lucas products for years and have had about the same results. In the winter I use either Power Service or Howes, which ever is the best price......Never had a jell up with either one. Before I use any diesel anti-jell for the first time, I always put the jug in the freezer overnight and see what happens to it...You would be amazed at how many of the anti-jell products will at least partially freeze overnight in the freezer which tells me that they will do the same thing in my tank.....


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Unsquidly.... that's an interesting test procedure you have. That would be 1more reason for the wife to question my sanity!! She keeps finding nightcrawlers in the fridge...king pins in the freezer...and muzzle loader barrels in the oven... Diesel treat in the freezer may just send her over the edge!! B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My wife often finds her cookie sheets often occupied with brass shell cases and her oven at 175 degrees and the cases drying off inside after I run them through STS wet media.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

BinVa said:


> Unsquidly.... that's an interesting test procedure you have. That would be 1more reason for the wife to question my sanity!! She keeps finding nightcrawlers in the fridge...king pins in the freezer...and muzzle loader barrels in the oven... Diesel treat in the freezer may just send her over the edge!! B.



I use my beer fridge in the garage for that type of stuff......It has a freezer in the top that I have no use for other wise.....I don't like beer slushies......

Besides, there is probably very little I could do at this point that would surprise my woman.....LOL....We have been together 12 years so she is used to my ways......


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> I have not ever used Archoil but I have been using Lucas products for years and have had about the same results. In the winter I use either Power Service or Howes, which ever is the best price......Never had a jell up with either one. Before I use any diesel anti-jell for the first time, I always put the jug in the freezer overnight and see what happens to it...You would be amazed at how many of the anti-jell products will at least partially freeze overnight in the freezer which tells me that they will do the same thing in my tank.....


Far as I know, Archoil don't even produce an anti jell product. I use PS winter blend and Bio Kleen biocide.

The Archoil elixer must do something right because at 6K meter hours, my injectors pop tested perfect and the spray pattern was perfect as well.

As much as I don't care for Project Farm on YT, he did the freeze test on PS and it came out on top. Hard to cheat on that.

You have to have pretty deep pockets with the Archoil stuff, it ain't ever cheap.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Besides, there is probably very little I could do at this point that would surprise my woman.....LOL....We have been together 12 years so she is used to my ways......


12 years, you are still a newlyweds. Amy and I are at 30 years of matrimonial bliss. I keep my mouth shut and do what I want to when she ain't looking. I will say if it wasn't for her perseverance and nursing skills, I would not be here. She takes good care of me and there are times I cannot do stuff myself.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> 12 years, you are still a newlyweds. Amy and I are at 30 years of matrimonial bliss. I keep my mouth shut and do what I want to when she ain't looking. I will say if it wasn't for her perseverance and nursing skills, I would not be here. She takes good care of me and there are times I cannot do stuff myself.



LOL........We get along great mainly due to the fact that both of us have been married and divorced before and lived on our own post divorce so we don't need each other to get by but we want each other......I am sure that you and your wife are the same way or you would not have been together that many years......It took me 4 tries but I finally found someone that not only can put up with me but wants to and seems to enjoy putting up with me......I never thought the good lord made such an animal but I am thankful he did...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Remember the song Henry the 8th? I'm Henry the 7th. 4 times for me, 3 for my wife. What over the road trucking does for you. Any port in the storm, just don't marry them...lol Amy and I are best friends and have been for as long as I can remember.

I do apologize for acting like a crab ass on here every once in a while. I don't always feel on top of the world and sometimes I let it show.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Remember the song Henry the 8th? I'm Henry the 7th. 4 times for me, 3 for my wife. What over the road trucking does for you. Any port in the storm, just don't marry them...lol Amy and I are best friends and have been for as long as I can remember.
> 
> I do apologize for acting like a crab ass on here every once in a while. I don't always feel on top of the world and sometimes I let it show.


And I owe you a public apology on here too......I am a grumpy old sailor sometimes and take things the wrong way.........I can understand the not feeling on top of the world deal. I have not been through the cancer ordeal that you have been through and I am thankful that I have not but I have way more miles then most 51 year old men do and I don't have very many pain free days thanks to old injuries that have come back to bite me right square in the butt. Also, the only time that I allow myself to spend time on the computer doing this forum and a few other things like this is the two nights a week that I am on the road so I am usually more tired and grumpy then usual when I am on here.....I will make you a deal, from now on if you say something on here that rubs me the wrong way and I feel that I need to say something to you about it I will do it in a private message so we are not dragging everyone else in on it.....Sound like a plan?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Works for me. just fine. If I was 51 again, I'd be a w***e...lol.


----------

